# 2021 Specialized Chisel Down-Country build



## hw523 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just ordered up a 2021 bare frame, looking to build it as follows
Gx eagle 
Sram brakes of some sort
I9 trail s wheelset
Revelation or SID 120mm fork
Some sort of dropper post

I am coming from enduro bikes, looking for a change of pace. Am I a fool for over forking this bike? Not sure the effects of a little more travel would be. Any input on this?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes you are. Why start with a steep head tube angle short reach frame when there are many good geo frames to choose from? From Spec the Fuse is right. RSD Middlechild- $700. Banchee Phantom. Look at Youtube Hardtail Party for reviews.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

eb1888 said:


> Yes you are. Why start with a steep head tube angle short reach frame when there are many good geo frames to choose from? From Spec the Fuse is right. RSD Middlechild- $700. Banchee Phantom. Look at Youtube Hardtail Party for reviews.


He already ordered it and it certainly will be a change of pace from an enduro bike. Good geo for what? The Chisel might work great for what the OP intends to do with it. Slack bikes aren't for everyone and every situation.

Also, I'd expect a 120 mm fork to work fine. That's not too far away from stock.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Very nice. Will most definitely be a great change of pace. If you want to maximize the "change of pace" feeling try to be conscious of the weight. A chisel is meant to be light. If you can get it somewhere around 25lbs that would be good since it comes in stock at 26.35lbs. Heck even at stock weight It is fairly light. Will feel like a rocket underneath you. Looking forward to your progress. Post your results and food luck.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

{|xDi|} said:


> Post your results and *food* luck.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Haha 🤪


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

My chisel is built with a 120, it is a blast. No regrets. The rear end of the bike is really compliant as well. Once the 120 is sagged not much far off from 100 really, depending on which fork you use. I have a 21 manitou machette, which AC is shorter then Rockshox forks. So even more of a small difference.


----------



## dustmonkey (Dec 31, 2020)

My '21 Chisel build is my favorite bike. Fox SC32 fork. Really a ton of fun.


----------



## Jeremy05 (Oct 31, 2020)

What offset did you get on your manitou machette? I am looking at putting a 120mm Reba and debating between the 42 and 51mm offset. The bike came with a 42mm offset fork, so if I go to a 120mm 51mm offset it decrease the hta to from 68 to 67, but will actually reduce the trail. Wondering if that would make the bike less stable with the 120 mm 51 offset fork than the 100mm 42 offset.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Jeremy05 said:


> What offset did you get on your manitou machette? I am looking at putting a 120mm Reba and debating between the 42 and 51mm offset. The bike came with a 42mm offset fork, so if I go to a 120mm 51mm offset it decrease the hta to from 68 to 67, but will actually reduce the trail. Wondering if that would make the bike less stable with the 120 mm 51 offset fork than the 100mm 42 offset.


The Machette I got has 44 offset. Pair really well. I would not think the 51 would make the bike less stable as the wheel would be pushed out forward more. Thou you may get more wondering steering feeling and possibly more effort to weight the front wheel I believe.


----------

